

OS X Lion: Easiest OS upgrade ever?  - jbrodkin
http://www.networkworld.com/slideshows/2011/072011-lion-upgrade.html#slide1
Assuming you don't use applications that require PowerPC, upgrading from Mac's Snow Leopard to Lion could very well be the easiest OS upgrade you've ever met. Here are the results of my own upgrade, with screenshots throughout the process.
======
MattLaroche
This was an easy OS upgrade, but I have two complaints nevertheless:

1\. App Store had problems loading this morning - I could tell they were hit
hard, and certain elements both on the App Store featured page and the Lion
page didn't load until I retried a few times.

2\. There was a scary moment for me when I was upgrading this morning. After
reboot, I saw four options. These were the top two (I cannot remember the
rest):

* Restore from backup

* Install OS X (and in gray, smaller text under "Upgrade to Lion")

Apple could have done a better job here: they should have been able to detect
that I was in the update flow and put "Install OS X" first. They also should
have said "Upgrade to Lion" instead of "Install OS X". Seeing restore first
and install second, I assumed something went terribly wrong.

~~~
Feynman
Agreed. Seems the second option (to upgrade OSX) should've been the first
option, and the wording needed to be changed.

The "Upgrade" wording would have assured me it wasn't going to do anything
crazy like wiping my hard disk.

------
2muchcoffeeman
Upgrading is probably the most common install path for Lion. It makes sense
that they made this hassle free.

I'd wager that trying to do a fresh install might be a bit more of an
adventure.

------
dlsspy
I started the install, went to a meeting and then came back out to a Lion
login prompt.

